# Charlie update -hunting pics-



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey guys, finally hunting season! This time last year Charlie was 5 weeks old. Proud to say her first season and she’s a solid, steady and lives to please. Still a little hyper, but we’re working on that. She even brings the decoys in on command lol. Huge thanks to ibojoe and stringslap and so many others on here for all the advise, tips and techniques. 















































































Chocolate lab (Charlie) retrieving the decoys







youtube.com


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Keep up the good work Shane food girl Charlie 👍


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Good girl 👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

she is such a beautiful dog,and definatly a good girl


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good pooch


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

She is a worker eh . Think I need a dog 🐶


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great pics


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

She’s a dandy!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

One excellent pup there.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Look'in Good Charlie


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Awesome work!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Here's an old pic of the best gal for hunting I ever had the pleasure of spending the day with. She'd retrieve these sandhill crane with the same authority as a small teal,,,,,MAGGIE


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great pics of Charlie Shane, she’s a beautiful girl.

[mention]cromag [/mention] , I have heard those Sandhills cranes are called the “ribeye in the sky “, that true ?

Darrell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Darrell , the only thing I found them good for was bad a$$ jerky! If I had been into archery back then I'll bet they would have made some great feathers for fletching. That was me on the left back in 1990. When my buddy moved back to Pa. shortly after that pic and took Maggie with him , I never felt the need to go waterfowling again.

Enjoy Charlie as much as you can , they're never around long enough.


----------



## Greenbowfish (Oct 16, 2021)

So nice and a beautiful girl. I wish my lab, also a Charlie, would hunt. He only hunts kibbles and treats!


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 7, 2021)

She’s a beauty!


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Braw dug! Shane. Great tae see them workin'. I lost ma' (yellow) lab a couple o' months back, she was 14, guid age!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Trap1 said:


> Braw dug! Shane. Great tae see them workin'. I lost ma' (yellow) lab a couple o' months back, she was 14, guid age!


Sorry to hear about that John

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Island made said:


> Hey guys, finally hunting season! This time last year Charlie was 5 weeks old. Proud to say her first season and she’s a solid, steady and lives to please. Still a little hyper, but we’re working on that. She even brings the decoys in on command lol. Huge thanks to ibojoe and stringslap and so many others on here for all the advise, tips and techniques.
> 
> View attachment 355732
> View attachment 355733
> ...


Nice looking dog. I've had several labs and they are a pleasure to be around.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you for all the kind words, friends! She’s a great dog and I can’t imagine hunting without her now. I definitely got lucky on this one.


----------

